# Bordatlas stellplatze near lakes



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

German motorhome magazine Reisemobil International recently published a list of stellplatze that are next to or near to natural or manmade lakes in Germany. 
Reisemobil International also happen to produce the Bordatlas as well, so the list all cross refers nicely to the 2010 edition of the book.

The list is in Postcode - Map Page no - Grid Ref order, but you can also find the placenames easily as they are listed in alphabetical order in the book.

So, if you like pitching next to water and you've got the 2010 Bordatlas, this might come in handy.....

*PLZ 0*

01968 - P93 - G4 - Grosskochen
01968 - P93 - G4 - Senftenberg/Buchwalde
02923 - P93 - H4 - Horka-Biehain
03222 - P93 - F3 - Lubbenau-Hindenberg
04720 - P93 - E5 - Zschaiz-Ottewig
06537 - P92 - B4 - Kelbra

*PLZ 1*

14772 - P92 - D2 - Brandenburg an der Havel
14778 - P92 - D2 - Beetzsee-Brielow
14797 - P92 - D2 - Kloster Lehnin-Netzen
15306 - P93 - G2 - Falkenhagen (Mark) X 2
16259 - P93 - F1 - Tiefensee
16359 - P93 - F1 - Lanke
16831 - P89 - E5 - Rheinsberg-Zechlinerhutte
17111 - P88 - D3 - Sommersdorf
17192 - P88 - D4 - Waren/Muritz X 2
17213 - P88 - C4 - Malchow
17214 - P88 - D4 - Silz-Nossentin
17237 - P89 - E4 - Carpin
17248 - P88 - D5 - Larz-Ichlim
17255 - P89 - E5 - Priepert
17258 - P89 - F5 - Feldberg
18276 - P88 - C4 - Lohmen-Garden
18292 - P88 - C4 - Krakow am See
19055 - P88 - B4 - Schwerin
19069 - P88 - B4 - Seehof
19246 - P88 - A4 - Lassahn
19246 - P88 - A4 - Zarrentin
19309 - P88 - B5 - Lenzen/Elbe
19395 - P88 - C4 - Plau am See
19399 - P88 - C4 - Dobbertin

*PLZ 2*

21382 - P87 - H5 - Brietlingen-Ludershausen
21385 - P87 - H5 - Amelinghausen X 2
21483 - P87 - H4 - Basedow
23701 - P87 - H3 - Eutin-Sielbeck
23795 - P87 - H3 - Klein Ronnau
23883 - P88 - A4 - Sterly-Pipersee
23992 - P88 - B3 - Neukloster
24238 - P87 - H2 - Lammershagen-Bellin
24326 - P87 - H3 - Dersau
24966 - P87 - G1 - Sorup
25355 - P87 - G3 - Barmstedt
26169 - P90 - D1 - Friesoythe-Thulsfelde
26215 - P86 - D5 - Wiefelstede-Conneforde
26340 - P86 - D4 - Zetel-Driefel
26452 - P86 - D4 - Sande
26655 - P86 - D5 - Westerstede-Ocholt
27232 - P91 - F1 - Sulingen
27356 - P87 - F5 - Rorenburg/Wumme
27612 - P87 - E4 - Loxstedt-Stotel
28359 - P87 - F5 - Bremen
29451 - P88 - B5 - Danneberg (Elbe)
29471 - P88 - B5 - Gartow
29649 - P91 - G1 - Wiezendorf

*PLZ 3*

31737 - P99 - F3 - Rinteln
32816 - P91 - F3 - Schieder-Schwalenberg
33106 - P91 - E4 - Paderborn-Sande
34513 - P91 - F5 - Waldeck
34621 - P95 - F1 - Frielendorf
35216 - P95 - E1 - Biedenkopf-Breidenstein
35794 - P94 - D2 - Mengerskirchen
36179 - P95 - G1 - Bebra
36275 - P95 - G1 - Kirchheim/Hessen
37154 - P91 - G4 - Northeim-Seenplatte
37431 - P91 - H4 - Bad Lauterberg im Harz
37671 - P91 - F4 - Hoxter-Godelheim
38489 - P92 - A1 - Ahlum
38690 - P91 - H3 - Vienenburg
38820 - P92 - B4 - Halberstadt

*PLZ 4*

41334 - P90 - A5 - Nettetal
45721 - P90 - C4 - Haltern am See
46395 - P90 - B3 - Bocholt
48465 - P90 - C2 - Schuttorf
48599 - P90 - B3 - Gronau
49401 - P91 - E2 - Damme-Dummelohausen
49448 - P91 - E2 - Hude
49451 - P90 - D2 - Holdorf
49459 - P91 - E2 - Lembruch
49479 - P90 - C2 - Ibbenburen
49597 - P90 - D2 - Rieste

*PLZ 5*

53949 - P94 - B2 - Dahlem bei Kronenburg
59348 - P90 - C4 - Ludinghausen
59519 - P90 - D4 - Mohnesee-Korbecke
59558 - P91 - E4 - Lippstadt-Niederdedinghausen
59872 - P91 - E5 - Meschede-Hennesee

*PLZ 6*

66625 - P94 - B4 - Nohfelden-Bosen
66679 - P94 - B4 - Losheim am See
67714 - P94 - C5 - Waldfischbach-Burgalben

*PLZ 7*

73642 - P99 - G1 - Welzheim-Aichstrut
73667 - P99 - G1 - Kaiserbach-Ebni
74417 - P99 - G1 - Gshwend
74629 - P95 - G5 - Pfedelbach-Buchhorn
75031 - P95 - F5 - Eppingen-Muhlbach
76461 - P98 - D1 - Muggensturm
77716 - P98 - D3 - Haslach im Kinzigtal
77948 - P98 - D2 - Friesenheim-Schuttern
78112 - P99 - E3 - Sankt Georgen
78315 - P99 - F4 - Radolfzell-Bohringen
78476 - P99 - F4 - Allensbach

*PLZ 8*

82418 - P100 - B4 - Hofheim am Riegsee
82432 - P100 - B4 - Einsiedl
82494 - P100 - B5 - Krun
83088 - P100 - D4 - Kiefersfelden
83727 - P100 - C4 - Schliersee-Spitzingsee
84533 - P101 - E2 - Markt/Inn
86316 - P100 - B2 - Friedberg
86983 - P100 - A4 - Lechbruck am See
87497 - P100 - A4 - Wertach
87616 - P100 - A4 - Wald/Ostallgau
88046 - P99 - G4 - Friedrichshafen
88079 - P99 - G4 - Kressbronn-Gohren
88131 - P99 - G5 - Lindau-Zech
88353 - P99 - G4 - Kissleg
88427 - P99 - G3 - Bad Schussenried
88512 - P99 - F3 - Mengen-Rulfingen
88521 - P99 - G3 - Ertingen
88630 - P99 - F4 - Pfullendorf

*PLZ 9*

91161 - P96 - B5 - Hipolstein-Heuberg
91174 - P96 - B5 - Spalt-Enderdorf
91710 - P100 - A1 - Gunzenhausen-Schlungenhof
92693 - P96 - D4 - Eslarn
94060 - P101 - F2 - Pocking
95032 - P96 - C2 - Hof
96472 - P96 - B2 - Rodental-Weissenbrunn
97896 - P95 - F4 - Freudenberg
98553 - P96 - A2 - Schleusingen

If you're not familiar with the German postcode system then the wiki map and link should help to explain....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_postal_codes_in_Germany










Pete


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

Just going to check out how it matches to the 2009 book.

Karen

Nope! But thanks, were off this weekend down to Bodensee.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Caggsie said:


> Just going to check out how it matches to the 2009 book.
> 
> Karen
> 
> Nope! But thanks, were off this weekend down to Bodensee.


Karen, for Bodensee..

Allensbach, Friedrichshafen, Kressbronn, Lindau-Zech and Radolfzell appear in my 2008 Bordatlas so they should be in the 2009 one.

Pete


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Great stuff as usual, thanks Peejay


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Peejay turning it into an Autoroute file, done the first 26 just another 100 to go, may take a few days at this rate but will put it on the downloads when done.


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Off next week with our canoe. Great posting PEEJAY.
thanks
cHRIS


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

*German Lakes*

Autoroute 2010 file finished and should be available in downloads section. It usually takes a couple of days to appear.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Excellent , thanks PJ will get there one day, planned 3 trips so far and all have had to be cancelled.  

Mandy


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

It's now in the Useful Downloads Section as an Autoroute 2010 .axe file


----------

